# Question on High speed trolling with downriggers - Ball Weight



## Pwrtoole (Jun 13, 2008)

I have seen this done in Bermuda on a tv show, they were trolling at around 17 mph with downriggers. I cant get anywhere close to that speed with my 10 lb ball weight, or 9 lb pancake weight. Anyone have any "first hand experience" trying this, and if so what have you concluded. Will a 15lb ball weight work? I know about the planers, so only would prefer comments about using downriggers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Why use downrigger when you can use a 2lbs trolling weight.You can troll at 20if you have a good rod and reel.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

+1 on the trolling weight. we pull them up to 18 knots before it starts peeling drag on the reels i use. its easier and less gear you have to screw with. put it in and go. i get them at outcast less than $15-$20. good luck

cheers


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Try a Z Wing


----------



## 96grady (Jan 8, 2008)

Usethe downrigger for inshore trolling & buy trolling weights. Don't buy that 15lb weight, save your $ for fuel. 

Solutions Charters


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You could use a 12-20lb. pancake weight but why the hell would you want to?

I pull downriggers offshore for 'hoos and tuna but we pull slower and usually with natural baits both live and dead.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend high speed trolling with downriggers. They aren't designed for that in the first place and the down rigger line will scream loud enough to make you insane. Go with the high speed weights and heavy lures.


----------

